# Springfield armory 1911 mods



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a springfield armory GI 1911. I want to change out the sights, add a beavertail grip safety, change the trigger, and add a different hammer. What is a good website that yall order parts from? I plan on letting one of the local gunsmiths do the fitting, so I just wanna order some god parts at a decent price- nothing to break the bank...Any help is appreciated


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Brownells.


----------



## Big Wizard (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok here are some great sites. These mods are easily done with a little care. I have done these mods to my original government issue colt and a few others. let me know if you need any thing else.
Robert.

http://www.fusionfirearms.com/servlet/StoreFront
http://edbrown.com/cgi/htmlos.cgi/parts.htm
http://store.kimberamerica.com/Products/tabid/67/CategoryID/210/Default.aspx
http://www.midwayusa.com/find?&sortby=1&itemsperpage=20&newcategorydimensionid=1676


----------

